# Simon Spurrier: were the hell is he?



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Title thread says it all really.

I wa just wondering what happened to him after Lord of the Night?


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

if you find him can you tell him i said this?

'Zso Sahaal f**king rocks... bring him back'


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I believe he only signed a three book (Fire Warrior, Xenology and Lord of the Night) contract with Black Library, although im not sure. He is still around though, that I know


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> If you find him can you tell him i said this?
> 
> 'Zso Sahaal f**king rocks... bring him back'


Truer words were never spoken.

Ive got no idea what happened to him either. Maybe _Lord of the Night_ and _Fire Warrior_ were just one-time novels for this guy, and he doesn't write for 40k anymore.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Ye i only wondered cause i started re-reading Lord of the Night again.

Zso Sahaal does fucking rock, does bring up the question "will he cameo on in to the soul hunter books"? by cameo i mean make an apperance and not a fleeting referance


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

While Zso Sahaal and Talos meeting, and perhaps even Sahaal ripping The Exalted a new one, would be the stuff of dreams it will never be. ADB has clearly said that Sahaal and Acerbus will not appear in the Night Lords series. But we know that they are out there, and Acerbus has the largest Night Lords warband, shame they are Chaos-slaves.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

There were rumours that BL want to ask SS if he would write sequel to LotN but nothing more. I personally would be interested in more books like Xenology than another Zso Sahaal novel. probably because I am one of few onboard that forum [or actually any forum that discuss BL novels] who thinks that LotN was bad written, boring [only parts about Night Haunter were interesting] book. yeah, I know it sound like heresy but after all that is Heresy Online


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Tis a shame we wont be able to see more of the exploits of Sahaal and superbus.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I think AD-B has mentioned that he only really intends on mentioning the character as an homage to Spurrier's work. It's his character and for someone else to try and embody someone else's idea seems like drama just waiting to happen.

As far as where he is, he's still doing comics/graphic novels I believe. If I had to make an off-the-wall guess, I'd say he left BL on bad terms, as many of their 'former' authors still tend to throw material in here and there (i.e. Gav Thorpe, who is theoretically now free-lance as opposed to BL only). This is just an absolute guess, though...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

World Eater XII said:


> Tis a shame we wont be able to see more of the exploits of Sahaal and superbus.


Yep. ADB has even said that in _The First Heretic_ we will see the Night Lords 1st Captain, the Talonmaster... but it wont be Sahaal. It will be his predecessor.

Sahaal will be missed but at least he isn't dead. And perhaps one day he will unite the Night Lords and tear the False Emperor from his throne of lies.


Off-topic for a second. But what ive just said is a point that almost never comes up regarding the BL novel characters. When will they die?, its inevitable that they will die either in combat or through age. Uriel Ventris, Rafen, Sarpedon or Marduk. They can't all become Chapter Masters, although Marduk kinda did, and live as long as Dante, eventually something or someone will kill them. ADB mentioned about his character Argo, the Crimson Fists Chaplain from _One Hate_, would die in the 13th Black Crusade. That got me thinking about the other BL characters, eventually they will die. But what could possibly kill Uriel Ventris?, or Marduk?, or Sarpedon?.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

All of them will die in the 13th Black Crusade, as the Legions of Chaos tear the galaxy asunder! (that or get eaten by Tyranids as they consume the entire galaxy)


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Not a clue, but two peerless books make him a definite overall winner in my books.

(let's just not mention Fire Warrior, shall we? I would prefer to think that abomination had never been printed...)


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Shadow Walker said:


> There were rumours that BL want to ask SS if he would write sequel to LotN but nothing more. I personally would be interested in more books like Xenology than another Zso Sahaal novel. probably because I am one of few onboard that forum [or actually any forum that discuss BL novels] who thinks that LotN was bad written, boring [only parts about Night Haunter were interesting] book. yeah, I know it sound like heresy but after all that is Heresy Online


Actually I'm with you 

After LotN cropped up in a discussion of soul hunter I decided to check it out, found it very hard going.

I kinda think that people may have been impressed with the big reveal at the end which left them with a good memory of the story. I on the other hand found it a tad too much exposition dump with hints of Deus Ex Machina while there was little actual build up to that particular Dénouement.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> But what could possibly kill Uriel Ventris?


his ego. he's an ultramarine after all


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

What about his strange love for mutant killing machines from deamon worlds?


----------

